# BMOQ 2018 - Regular Force



## AKF7

Hi All,

Was just posting to see if anyone else has been loaded in the January serial yet. I got my offer at the end of April for DEO Pilot. I asked why I was loaded in to such a late serial and they advised that it is because Portage will be scheduled right after, so there is no wait in between. Any potential pilots being loaded in to an earlier serial? 

**Staff: Edit thread title**


----------



## CPTGabeyP

Good day

I'm right there with you. Starting BMOQ jan 2018

Name is Gabriel. 

Cheers


----------



## TheGallant

Just got the call today! Glad to see a light at the end of this year(s) long process!

See you all in the dead of winter in Saint-Jean!


----------



## shane306

See you guys there, i got the email today. I am AERE.


----------



## sigsoman

Hey boys!
Dress warm  :cold: [


----------



## shane306

Its gonna be quite a long 7 months waiting for january. Basic in winter should also be interesting.


----------



## blackice

Got my offer end of June as well - AERE occupation by day (moonlight as a Pilot by night) - Glad there'll be lots of aviation around! 

Anyone ever try setting up a tent in winter ? Should be fun!!  ;D 




			
				shane306 said:
			
		

> See you guys there, i got the email today. I am AERE.


----------



## NBNurse2015

Hi everyone ! I received my job offer yesterday for Nursing Officer ! I am on the March 12/18 BMOQ, anyone else ?


----------



## mellauren

I see that people are loaded on to the March 2018 BMOQ is that because the other ones are full or because it lines up with following training better? 
Thanks.


----------



## paxis

Does anyone have any updates on additional 2018 dates and/or the number of spots still open for the intakes?


----------



## nearp

mellauren said:
			
		

> I see that people are loaded on to the March 2018 BMOQ is that because the other ones are full or because it lines up with following training better?
> Thanks.



I spoke with my file manager - and they indicated that most spots are full, regardless of job/trade, in BMOQs *prior *to the March 12th, 2018 serial. The file manager did indicate that spots can always open up depending on if people decline their offers - but stressed to not count/plan on this.


----------



## mellauren

Thanks nearp


----------



## Roger123

Good day all,
     With regards to selection, offer and BMOQ start dates, after accepting an offer are you notified of when you will start a BMOQ course or can there be a waiting period where you accept an offer for a given trade and are unsure of when you start BMOQ.?


----------



## mariomike

Roger123 said:
			
		

> after accepting an offer are you notified of when you will start a BMOQ course





			
				kungfupanda said:
			
		

> The offer has both a enrolment date and BMQ date.



_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of up to date information.


----------



## Roger123

Thanks MarioMike.


----------



## mariomike

Roger123 said:
			
		

> Thanks MarioMike.



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## PuckChaser

If it starts with 00 it's likely your MOSID, which is just a trade number identifier.


----------



## Mai

Hi everyone!
I recently did BMOQ and my BMOQ-A (Army officer qualification) this summer. 
I'm just posting to say that if anyone has any questions or concerns for someone who has recently gone through training, please do feel free to message me. I don't have all the answers, but I'm happy to help if I can, and no question is too silly. 
All the best to everyone!

-An aspiring female infantry officer


----------



## ladnav96

Applied around August
Did the aptitude in end of August
Medical and interview in September
got called last week 

You?


----------



## KAM15

^ what he said. Join us!


----------



## AKF7

Hey guys,

Heres a link for a Facebook group that was created for us to get familiar with each other before Jan 15.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/443444332694372/


----------



## SJBeaton

NBNurse2015 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone ! I received my job offer yesterday for Nursing Officer ! I am on the March 12/18 BMOQ, anyone else ?



On which serial are you loaded (I don't have access to the DWAN at the moment, otherwise I'd check to see if there are multiple running at that time)? I received confirmation this afternoon that I'm loaded on Mod 2 (the second half of BMOQ to start 23 Apr).


----------



## CurvedSpaceTime

Got my interview/medical date for Jan 18th. Hopefully my basic date will be soon after that, Feb or March!


----------



## Rooster82

I have my CFAT, TSD, medical and interview all on Jan 23, 2018


----------



## Fedak

Just got my offer for DEO Construction Officer. BMOQ March 12


----------



## gazorpazorpfield

Any offers out there for May 2018 BMOQ yet?


----------



## unicornteacher

gazorpazorpfield said:
			
		

> Any offers out there for May 2018 BMOQ yet?


 I'm waiting for my offer for armd officer and a bmoq for May. Hoping for the call any day. I was put on the competition list over a week ago. 

What trade were you selected for?


----------



## gazorpazorpfield

unicornteacher said:
			
		

> What trade were you selected for?


Not selected yet, just looking to see if some people are getting their offers around this time. Have you been selected and are just awaiting your offer?


----------



## unicornteacher

gazorpazorpfield said:
			
		

> Not selected yet, just looking to see if some people are getting their offers around this time. Have you been selected and are just awaiting your offer?


 I'm also awaiting an offer.
I asked because I saw that you had armoured officer listed as one choice. I wanted to see if that's the one you were sitting on the competition list for also. I didn't know that we could be on the competition list for more than one selected trade.


----------



## gazorpazorpfield

unicornteacher said:
			
		

> I wanted to see if that's the one you were sitting on the competition list for also. I didn't know that we could be on the competition list for more than one selected trade.


I originally applied as a Bioscience Officer but I was told that my application was not competitive enough so I was encouraged to choose 3 trades. Right now I'm sitting on NWO for selections but I'm not sure if I am currently being considered for ARMD as well; though I am qualified for it. Haven't heard of anyone getting their offers for May BMOQ yet so im a bit curious.


----------



## LegioXEquestris

Yes you can be competition listed simultaneously for 3 trades. In fact, I don't think you can be put on the competition list for only some of your trades, because when I added Armour and Artillery to my original first choice (Infantry) I was taken off and put back on again when I was approved for all 3 trades. 

Assuming people were selected on March 28th, they won't find out till next week at the earliest as it takes time for the info to travel from CFRG to the individual detachments, which then pass on the good news to you.

Projected selections seem to have been delayed multiple times earlier in the year though, so no guarantee that it did happen on March 28th without further confirmations. We still need someone with actual ties to recruitment to confirm, that or for actual offers to be given out.


----------



## gazorpazorpfield

I looked at threads from BMOQs from previous years and most people were getting their offers around this time. So i am a little curious why i havent heard a peep from successful candidates if offers have been going out. I mean i wont shut up about if i got in. So i bet we'll definitely get news next or no later than April 14.


----------



## PuckChaser

gazorpazorpfield said:
			
		

> I looked at threads from BMOQs from previous years and most people were getting their offers around this time. So i am a little curious why i havent heard a peep from successful candidates if offers have been going out. I mean i wont shut up about if i got in. So i bet we'll definitely get news next or no later than April 14.



You are DEO and have been merit listed less than 3 weeks. Look at what time of year it is: the priority for offers right now is likely to be ROTP candidates who need to accept offers from civilian schools. That's the reason why there's lots of offers out around this time.


----------



## gazorpazorpfield

Highly likely. Plus i admit the timeframes never coincide year after year. Just speculation mixed with wishful thinking on my part; hopefully i can fish out some news.😁


----------



## kratz

Terms such as speculation, rumour and innuendo are frowned upon on this site. 

By relying on facts and informed comments, we offer a higher level of quality discussion 
and reliable information.


----------



## jacobcastt99

hey guys just got my job offer I was told I would be starting bmq on April 28 2018. just wondering if anyone else has been logged onto the same date


----------



## mariomike

jacobcastt99 said:
			
		

> hey guys just got my job offer I was told I would be starting bmq on April 28 2018. just wondering if anyone else has been logged onto the same date



This is a BMOQ discussion.


----------



## ssrb653

Hey!

Finally after two years of patient waiting I have been finally given an offer for AERE (which I enthusiastically accepted). I will be starting BMOQ on May 14th. Anyone here going to BMOQ for May 14 - Aug 03?


----------



## H55LY

Hello, I got my offer for ACSO a couple weeks ago. I will see you on course starting May 14th. Based on the joining instructions am I to understand we are expected to be at CFLRS St-Jean on the Saturday preceding the course?


----------



## ssrb653

H55LY said:
			
		

> Hello, I got my offer for ACSO a couple weeks ago. I will see you on course starting May 14th. Based on the joining instructions am I to understand we are expected to be at CFLRS St-Jean on the Saturday preceding the course?



Congrats! I am sure you are really excited to start basic training. I can only tell you what I was told. I was told that I am supposed to report at St Jean on 12th of May no later than 8 PM.


----------



## H55LY

That is what I expected and I was going to ask during the admin time at prior to the enrollment ceremony that is coming up. Super excited and still a little surprised. The whole process has taken about a year and felt very slow but steady. Then once the offer came in the entire remaining process has had a change of pace.


----------



## ssrb653

H55LY said:
			
		

> That is what I expected and I was going to ask during the admin time at prior to the enrollment ceremony that is coming up. Super excited and still a little surprised. The whole process has taken about a year and felt very slow but steady. Then once the offer came in the entire remaining process has had a change of pace.



What city are your based out of? The process is certainly lengthy. It took more than two years for me. I have to concur with you about the process speeding up at the last stages. I was surprised how quickly things moved for me once I was merit listed.


----------



## mariomike

ssrb653 said:
			
		

> What city are your based out of?



Location: Sault Ste. Marie
https://milnet.ca/forums/members/120877


----------



## nk88

Is there an online group for the May 14 BMOQ section? (WhatsApp, groupme etc)


----------



## ShadowBlazer

PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## dangerboy

What winter kit are you talking about exactly. I am guessing you are not thinking about bringing your snowshoes  ;D.


----------



## George Wallace

Tennis anyone?


----------



## mhl0701

BMOQ AUG2018 anyone?


----------



## franki181

I'm going to start my BMOQ the august 25th.


----------



## mhl0701

Looking forward to meeting you. I got offer for ACSO. Trying to see if we can establish a group before heading there.


----------



## Milerup

Got my offer for ENGR. Will be slotted on Franco bmoq of august.


----------



## white-1

I will also be on the end of Aug BMOQ. I am coming in as a Nursing Officer! Looking forward to meeting all of you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milerup

white-1 said:
			
		

> I will also be on the end of Aug BMOQ. I am coming in as a Nursing Officer! Looking forward to meeting all of you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Will you be on the F or E one?


----------



## white-1

Milerup said:
			
		

> Will you be on the F or E one?


I’ll be on the English course. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milerup

white-1 said:
			
		

> I’ll be on the English course.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Will be on the french one. See you there


----------



## OceanBonfire

Well this sucks. I'm loaded on the French BMOQ in August. I wanted to do it in English but they never asked me beforehand and assumed that because I did my application, interview, and tests in French that I'd want my training in French. There's no more spot for English BMOQ until January 2019. I couldn't wait anymore so I accepted the French training.


----------



## gazorpazorpfield

OceanBonfire said:
			
		

> There's no more spot for English BMOQ until January 2019.



Is this true? ???


----------



## Milerup

gazorpazorpfield said:
			
		

> Is this true? ???



Well it seems a lot of officer position online are closed for DEO. It could be true. Main combat 3 (infantry, armd,art) are only taking ROTP applicant.


----------



## LegioXEquestris

OceanBonfire said:
			
		

> Well this sucks. I'm loaded on the French BMOQ in August. I wanted to do it in English but they never asked me beforehand and assumed that because I did my application, interview, and tests in French that I'd want my training in French. There's no more spot for English BMOQ until January 2019. I couldn't wait anymore so I accepted the French training.



That's massive news. OceanBonfire, where did you get your info? After waiting for so long I don't even know what to believe anymore. Looks like I will need to head to the local RC to clear some things up (considering that all my trades are combats).


----------



## LegioXEquestris

Milerup's absolutely right about lots of officer positions online being closed to Direct Entry. Gazorpazor, this is looking bleak.  :not-again:


----------



## OceanBonfire

gazorpazorpfield said:
			
		

> Is this true? ???





			
				LegioXEquestris said:
			
		

> That's massive news. OceanBonfire, where did you get your info? After waiting for so long I don't even know what to believe anymore. Looks like I will need to head to the local RC to clear some things up (considering that all my trades are combats).



I asked the clerk (the one I called at my CFRC to accept the offer) if he could check to see if there were any free spot in an English BMOQ so I could switch over and he said there were none available. He added that if I absolutely wanted to be in an English BMOQ I'd have to wait for the next ones in January 2019.


----------



## LegioXEquestris

OceanBonfire said:
			
		

> I asked the clerk (the one I called at my CFRC to accept the offer) if he could check to see if there were any free spot in an English BMOQ so I could switch over and he said there were none available. He added that if I absolutely wanted to be in an English BMOQ I'd have to wait for the next ones in January 2019.



Thank you Ocean for your prompt response. That's very disappointing news indeed for all the Anglophones still out there waiting. 

Congrats btw on your offer. 

Edit: When and how did they manage to load so many on the Aug and Sept serials already? We are not even two month into the new fiscal year... damn.


----------



## Milerup

LegioXEquestris said:
			
		

> Thank you Ocean for your prompt response. That's very disappointing news indeed for all the Anglophones still out there waiting.
> 
> Congrats btw on your offer.
> 
> Edit: When and how did they manage to load so many on the Aug and Sept serials already? We are not even two month into the new fiscal year... damn.



On another thread, Buck is saying september QMBO is presently being filled. So perhaps the ROTP on the internet means they have enough applicant on th merit list to fill up remaining classes for the fiscal year! 

Infantry officer have lot of intake as DEO, so there are probably spots left until fiscal year end.

Best luck to you


----------



## gazorpazorpfield

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> As of today's date:
> LOG DEO is essentially filled for the year
> SIGS DEO is about 30% filled for the year
> Aug BMOQ is essentially full
> Sep BMOQ is the course being loaded currently by selections



I heard from my recruiter that the selections on May 28 and June 6 were still filling up the last few spots for Aug BMOQ. Buck's post mentions that the Aug serial is full as of today (?) and Sep serial being loaded right now. There's hope for Sep BMOQ still!


----------



## lajunyeup

gazorpazorpfield said:
			
		

> I heard from my recruiter that the selections on May 28 and June 6 were still filling up the last few spots for Aug BMOQ. Buck's post mentions that the Aug serial is full as of today (?) and Sep serial being loaded right now. There's hope for Sep BMOQ still!



Staying positive and hopeful! Thanks for the update on selection dates, gazorpazorpfield. Although I shouldn't place my hopes on them, and that the HQ may change selection dates anytime, but still!  ;D


----------



## T.I

I just got my offer for HCA DEO. I'm gonna be in the September 10 BMOQ.


----------



## white-1

Tee I said:
			
		

> I just got my offer for HCA DEO. I'm gonna be in the September 10 BMOQ.



Congrats! We will probably end up on course together in Borden for the HSOSOC!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eatmytwins

Another ACSO here loaded onto BMOQ august 27th. Regarding Anglo BMOQ, a buddy of mine just got his offer for MPO and was scheduled for BMOQ Jan 2019.


----------



## Milerup

Hey guys,

Did any of you had to sign an offer or something? They sent me confirmation dates and enrollement date and paper, but no document that I have to sign to acceot the offer.


----------



## Crightonking

I  got my offer for AEC a couple weeks ago, loaded on the August 27 BMOQ. I was given an offer letter to sign accepting the offer in the email with my swearing in details.


----------



## Milerup

Crightonking said:
			
		

> I  got my offer for AEC a couple weeks ago, loaded on the August 27 BMOQ. I was given an offer letter to sign accepting the offer in the email with my swearing in details.



Weird, got a few documents to fill out for either enrolment or ST-Jean, but no offer paper.

Wonder if they forgot it.


----------



## OceanBonfire

Milerup said:
			
		

> Weird, got a few documents to fill out for either enrolment or ST-Jean, but no offer paper.
> 
> Wonder if they forgot it.



I haven't received a single document so far.


----------



## mhl0701

I also gotten the offer letter to sign. Then after I gotten the documents to bring to the enrollment.

Where you guys coming from?

Myself, I am coming from Toronto and will be attending BMOQ for AUG27 as ACSO


----------



## LegioXEquestris

Milerup said:
			
		

> On another thread, Buck is saying september QMBO is presently being filled. So perhaps the ROTP on the internet means they have enough applicant on th merit list to fill up remaining classes for the fiscal year!
> 
> Infantry officer have lot of intake as DEO, so there are probably spots left until fiscal year end.
> 
> Best luck to you



Thank you Milerup.

Took a trip to the local RC today and inquired about the changes made to Direct Entry being closed to many officer occupations (including the Combat 3) on the CAF Jobs webpage. The recruiter confirms your line of reasoning: there are more than enough applicants sitting on the Competition List for this FY so they will stop processing new applicants for a while to come. 



			
				gazorpazorpfield said:
			
		

> I heard from my recruiter that the selections on May 28 and June 6 were still filling up the last few spots for Aug BMOQ. Buck's post mentions that the Aug serial is full as of today (?) and Sep serial being loaded right now. There's hope for Sep BMOQ still!



My local recruiter corroborates the June 06 selection date, but like Rampo I have my doubts about whether it will go ahead or if anyone will actually be selected. Hoping for the best. 

Also, do we know for sure when was the last time that anyone applying for Combats (Inf, Arm, Artillery) were selected for BMOQ? For as long as I've been keeping tab on the website I've seen mostly only Air Force people being loaded. The only reliable sample I can find for DEO INF was Fitzzie, who was selected in July 2016 to go on BMOQ in Sept 2016. It would be helpful to have additional sources for reference, if anyone can manage to find them.  :nod:  

Fitzzie's application/career progression for those interested (which may concern those applying for any of the Combat 3):
Recruiting Centre: TO
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer 
Trade Choice 1: Infantry Officer - DEO
Trade Choice 2: Pilot - DEO
Trade Choice 3: AEC - DEO
Applied: November, 2013
CFRC Contact: December 2013
CFAT Written: 03 July 2014 
Medical: 02 March 2015
Interview: 17 March 2015
Aircrew Selection: 29 October 2015
Merit Listed: 02 November 2015 - INF O.
Update Medical: February 2016
Position offered: 11 July 2016 - Infantry Officer - DEO
Swearing in: 24 August 2016

Courses (all completed):
BMOQ: 05 September 2016 - December 2016
BMOQ-A: January 2017 - April 2017
IODP 1.1 (Phase 3): May 2017 - August 2017
IODP 1.2 (Phase 4): Sept 2017 - Dec 2017 
Posted: Dec 2017 - Present


----------



## Milerup

mhl0701 said:
			
		

> I also gotten the offer letter to sign. Then after I gotten the documents to bring to the enrollment.
> 
> Where you guys coming from?
> 
> Myself, I am coming from Toronto and will be attending BMOQ for AUG27 as ACSO



Both montreal. Maybe the verbal acceptance was enough...anyway they gave me class confirmation and enrolement date and hours, with an appointment to register common law partner. So I guess the offer paper is not mandatory. I asked my CFRC just to be sure.


----------



## Eatmytwins

I am from Ottawa, ACSO English BMOQ Aug. 27th.


----------



## gazorpazorpfield

What are the BMOQ serials starting in "M", "F" and "Q" reserved for? The M BMOQ's seem to be for ROTP (?) running for only a month. Any ideas?


----------



## Schwartzie55

Good question. Friend of mine starts his BMOQ, ROTP AERE also on July 2.


----------



## lajunyeup

gazorpazorpfield said:
			
		

> What are the BMOQ serials starting in "M", "F" and "Q" reserved for? The M BMOQ's seem to be for ROTP (?) running for only a month. Any ideas?



I think they are for those who are enrolled into ROTP. It could be that "M" and "F" serials are the first half of BMOQ and the "Q" serial is the latter half.


----------



## T.I

white-1 said:
			
		

> Congrats! We will probably end up on course together in Borden for the HSOSOC!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sweet!


----------



## JP4422

Who else is going to BMOQ on July 2nd?


----------



## OceanBonfire

Milerup said:
			
		

> Weird, got a few documents to fill out for either enrolment or ST-Jean, but no offer paper.
> 
> Wonder if they forgot it.



I just called them today (A week after accepting the offer) because I never got any documents... they forgot to send them. Got 3 documents to fill out but no offer paper.


----------



## Milerup

OceanBonfire said:
			
		

> I just called them today (A week after accepting the offer) because I never got any documents... they forgot to send them. Got 3 documents to fill out but no offer paper.



Do not worry mate, I called them last week to figure it out. When you accept verbally on the phone, you are actually accepting the offer. On august 21th, when we enroll, we will sign the official paper and it is suppose to reflect the offer they gave you on the phone. It is how they work he said.

Good day


----------



## gazorpazorpfield

Got the call, see you guys in Sep 10!


----------



## LegioXEquestris

gazorpazorpfield said:
			
		

> Got the call, see you guys in Sep 10!



Really happy for you, Gazor. Congrats.  :nod:

Just waiting for them to start selecting for Combats...


----------



## gazorpazorpfield

LegioXEquestris said:
			
		

> Just waiting for them to start selecting for Combats...



I think i got selected on June 6th. That call might come next week man!


----------



## LegioXEquestris

gazorpazorpfield said:
			
		

> I think i got selected on June 6th. That call might come next week man!



Checked with the RC today - and still nothing. Doesn't look like Combats are being selected for now. Anyone knows what might be going on with that?


----------



## Navy_Wannabe

gazorpazorpfield said:
			
		

> I think i got selected on June 6th. That call might come next week man!



congrats!


----------



## wnhan

I just got selected on June 6. No phone call. Only e-mail which got sent to junk mail folder and I had 14 days to respond. I responded yesterday on the 13th day and everything went well. Going to BMOQ on August 27. I have no idea how I made it, but I did. Please check your junk mail!


----------



## Navy_Wannabe

wnhan said:
			
		

> I just got selected on June 6. No phone call. Only e-mail which got sent to junk mail folder and I had 14 days to respond. I responded yesterday on the 13th day and everything went well. Going to BMOQ on August 27. I have no idea how I made it, but I did. Please check your junk mail!



Congrats!! and will do.


----------



## CdnRedneck

wnhan said:
			
		

> I just got selected on June 6. No phone call. Only e-mail which got sent to junk mail folder and I had 14 days to respond. I responded yesterday on the 13th day and everything went well. Going to BMOQ on August 27. I have no idea how I made it, but I did. Please check your junk mail!



i hope i dont get selected for that intake as my birthday is on the 26th


----------



## sheilainthevalley

gazorpazorpfield said:
			
		

> What are the BMOQ serials starting in "M", "F" and "Q" reserved for? The M BMOQ's seem to be for ROTP (?) running for only a month. Any ideas?



L is for BMOQ Mod 1 (DEO or ROTP)
Q is BMOQ Mod 2 (DEO or ROTP)
M is BMOQ Mod 1 (RMC)
F is BMOQ Mod 2 (RMC)
R is BMQ

This is the first character in your serial number, the last character (either E or F) is the language of the course. There are a few other options but I'm guessing those are the only ones the majority are wondering about. 

I'm a Pte but just accepted a commission and I'm waiting for my BMOQ Mod 2 date, I might be joining some of you on platoon as a future PAO. Sounds like they might be full until January, but that's okay with me because I have some second language training to do anyway.


----------



## gazorpazorpfield

sheilainthevalley said:
			
		

> I'm a Pte but just accepted a commission and I'm waiting for my BMOQ Mod 2 date, I might be joining some of you on platoon as a future PAO. Sounds like they might be full until January, but that's okay with me because I have some second language training to do anyway.



Thanks for the clarification! Luckily, I got in this year! What's PAO? Currently trying to get ahead with that Second Language Training!


----------



## Kcomar

I just received my call as well. BMOQ 10 Sept!


----------



## lajunyeup

Kcomar said:
			
		

> I just received my call as well. BMOQ 10 Sept!



Hi, Kcomar!
Just curious. What position did you apply as?


----------



## gazorpazorpfield

Congrats Kcomar, see you there! Can you please share your application process sample if you can. Would be informative for future recruits!


----------



## Kcomar

Initial application Summer 2017. 
Medial & Interview early Feb 2017
Offer received June 22 2018


----------



## Kcomar

Rampo said:
			
		

> Hi, Kcomar!
> Just curious. What position did you apply as?



TDO


----------



## wnhan

Hi all,

I was browsing the CAF subreddit and I read the following comment from someone who was in BMOQ:

"I saw exactly the same thing happen on my BMOQ last month, with no repercussions for the instructors. The staff also told us "if you get injured and ask to go to MIR, it's possible you'll miss a critical lesson and fail the course - so think *hard* before making an MIR request". And then they didn't give us access to basic first aid supplies, so people were using socks and elastic bands in place of bandaids because the alternative was MIR...Basic at Vimy need to be sorted out, because right now it's a disaster." - Reddit User

The following was my response to the Reddit commenter:

"This situation seems very extreme and is very offensive from an occupational health and safety perspective. I am about to go to BMOQ at the end of August and this comment has raised some serious concerns within me. It is in my humble opinion, very detrimental to deny soldiers in basic training with access to basic medical supplies such as band aids. I find it appalling that someone who is in need of ONE simple bandaid would need to go to MIR and be reprimanded for preventing further physical damage. Basic medical supplies should be readily available in order to prevent soldiers from going to seek real MIR assistance/services. So what did people do with cuts? Let it get infected? Cover it with socks and hope for the best? This makes absolutely no sense. Please confirm that you are not over exaggerating and/or simply venting due to frustration/stress. I will be inquiring about this situation with my local CFRC concerning access to basic supplies such as bandaids during BMOQ. Let us know please!" - wnhan

Put simply, was my comment out of line? Is the above situation true that they don't give basic medical supplies like bandaids to recruits? If anyone has greater insight, please let me know because I am very nervous now about going to BMOQ.

Kindest regards,
wnhan


----------



## PuckChaser

There's always 3 sides to a story: each party tells their part, and then there's what actually happened. I strongly doubt any leader in the CAF would deny bandaids, and the originally commenter made it sound like they were never able to go to CANEX and pick up basic stuff like bandaids, polysporin and second skin. Now I haven't been to the mega, but I would also suggest that it would be literally the only place in the CAF that doesn't have random First Aid Kits sitting around, especially at the Duty NCO's desk/office.

If people are hiding injuries so they don't go to the MIR, that's on them. The instructors are very much right in stating you need to decide whether you are "hurt or injured", and if your injury can wait 24 hours because you're going to miss a critical class/test. You'll have to make these decisions on sometimes an hourly basis, and as a potential officer, make them for your troops throughout your career.

I'd suggest here that if you're scared that you won't have access to bandaids and are reconsidering going to BMOQ, then you are likely not going to be successful on the course when actual stressful situations are presented to you. Realistically what are the chances that a small cut that is being covered by a bandaid is going to get infected unless its on your foot? Probably super slim, unless you're a dirtbag who doesn't shower or wash up.

I will also state that although the candidates may feel like "there's no repercussions" for the instructors, the real truth is that those instructors are held to an impossibly high standard, and are held to account for each course failure as if it was their fault the candidate couldn't complete the test/standard/etc.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

wnhan said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I was browsing the CAF subreddit and I read the following comment from someone who was in BMOQ:
> 
> "I saw exactly the same thing happen on my BMOQ last month, with no repercussions for the instructors. The staff also told us "if you get injured and ask to go to MIR, it's possible you'll miss a critical lesson and fail the course - so think *hard* before making an MIR request". And then they didn't give us access to basic first aid supplies, so people were using socks and elastic bands in place of bandaids because the alternative was MIR...Basic at Vimy need to be sorted out, because right now it's a disaster." - Reddit User
> 
> The following was my response to the Reddit commenter:
> 
> "This situation seems very extreme and is very offensive from an occupational health and safety perspective. I am about to go to BMOQ at the end of August and this comment has raised some serious concerns within me. It is in my humble opinion, very detrimental to deny soldiers in basic training with access to basic medical supplies such as band aids. I find it appalling that someone who is in need of ONE simple bandaid would need to go to MIR and be reprimanded for preventing further physical damage. Basic medical supplies should be readily available in order to prevent soldiers from going to seek real MIR assistance/services. So what did people do with cuts? Let it get infected? Cover it with socks and hope for the best? This makes absolutely no sense. Please confirm that you are not over exaggerating and/or simply venting due to frustration/stress. I will be inquiring about this situation with my local CFRC concerning access to basic supplies such as bandaids during BMOQ. Let us know please!" - wnhan
> 
> Put simply, was my comment out of line? Is the above situation true that they don't give basic medical supplies like bandaids to recruits? If anyone has greater insight, please let me know because I am very nervous now about going to BMOQ.
> 
> Kindest regards,
> wnhan



‘Not sure what the full situation was having not been there. But something is very much amiss. Every platoon has someone who carries a medkit with them at all times during the entire duration of the course. The individual responsible might change during, but the kit is always there and it’s always kept fully stocked. I’m talking about BMQ, but I don’t see BMOQ being any different. Someone else will have to confirm that though. 

Edit to add: Just chatted with recent grad. Every pl at CFLRS has someone carrying a medkit at all times in all locations for the duration of course, which includes the field.


----------



## kratz

First aid kits are required in all CAF MSE, boats, units and Training Establishments as directed by Medical. 
These standards normally meet or exceed provincial OH&S standards, but the CAF has exemptions, as required.


----------



## Loachman

"MSE" = "Mobile Support Equipment" = "Vehicles".


----------



## wnhan

Hi,

I am leaving for BMOQ on Saturday, August, 25, 2018. I have a few forms to fill out and my file manager has not been very clear in answering some questions. I am hoping to get some clarification concerning the following issues:

1) On one of the forms, it states that "The Canadian Armed Forces can, if necessary, store your personal effects for the duration of your basic and trade training. This option exists for single members who are currently maintaining a private residence, with more than one room of belongings to store. Please indicate if you would like to use this service. If yes, please indicate the total number of rooms in your residence".

My question posed to the file manager was "if I select the option of YES, would I have to pay any fees associated wtih the storage? I am asking because I can store my possessions at my parent's residence for free". 

The file manager responded with "If you are currently maintaining a private residence, with more than one room of belongings to store, the Canadian Armed Forces can, if necessary, store your personal effects for the duration of your basic and trade training". Obviously, this does not answer my question as my issue is with respect to financial cost. Are they indirectly implying that the storage is free with their response? 

2) If it does cost money to store the possessions during basic and trades training, then I will opt to store my possessions for free at the residence of my parents. Once posted to my first location, would I have the option to get the CAF to move my possessions from the residence of my parents to my first posting location?

Any insight and/or clarification would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you,
Volidyr


----------



## kratz

1. Yes, the CAF will store your belongings and pay the cost.

2. While your belongings are in storage, you will NOT have access to it. Bring anything you may want to use while under training.

3. You will normally be authorized to move your stuff out of storage  on completion of training.

Google search:
"site:navy.ca: BMOQ storage"


----------



## NotSoWiseKingSolomon

Got an offer on Tuesday and signed the papers today. Awaiting September BMOQ.
I got in as a CELE officer. Hope to you guys there.


----------



## sheilainthevalley

gazorpazorpfield said:
			
		

> What's PAO?



Public Affairs Officer


----------



## Tsteevz

Received the offer yesterday. I’m on the September 10th, BMOQ. See some of you there!


----------



## Navy_Wannabe

Tsteevz said:
			
		

> Received the offer yesterday. I’m on the September 10th, BMOQ. See some of you there!



Congratulations!


----------



## wnhan

Congratulations Tsteevz! Good job! Best of luck in your training!


----------



## SomeCodingNobody

Got my offer today. See some of you fine folks on September 10th! 

Super excited.


----------



## Daishi

Got my offer Yesterday (July 26th), being sworn in Today (July 27th) and heading to BMOQ for August 27th, AEC.

Guess they really need Air Weapon Controllers?  :rofl:

Anyone else heading to BMOQ on the 27th from Toronto or the area? I'm driving up, could use a road trip buddy.


----------



## LegioXEquestris

Daishi said:
			
		

> Got my offer Yesterday (July 26th), being sworn in Today (July 27th) and heading to BMOQ for August 27th, AEC.
> 
> Guess they really need Air Weapon Controllers?  :rofl:
> 
> Anyone else heading to BMOQ on the 27th from Toronto or the area? I'm driving up, could use a road trip buddy.



Congrats.  ;D

And here I am waiting to go to BMOQ in late Jan 2019 after having been selected in mid-June. Wish I could have used your ride, lol.


----------



## gazorpazorpfield

Daishi said:
			
		

> Guess they really need Air Weapon Controllers?  :rofl:


Congrats man, someone probably backed out from an offer and the cflrs had to fill out the spot pronto!


----------



## Eatmytwins

Daishi said:
			
		

> Got my offer Yesterday (July 26th), being sworn in Today (July 27th) and heading to BMOQ for August 27th, AEC.
> 
> Guess they really need Air Weapon Controllers?  :rofl:
> 
> Anyone else heading to BMOQ on the 27th from Toronto or the area? I'm driving up, could use a road trip buddy.



We will be on the same course! I'm driving from Ottawa, in for ACSO


----------



## Daishi

RCAFnewguy said:
			
		

> We will be on the same course! I'm driving from Ottawa, in for ACSO



Lucky you! I aced 6/7 components and my overall score was high but I didn't do well on the logic system and airborne numerical test...aka the MATH section. The officer there told me to brush up on my math skills and I'd make an excellent pilot candidate. Plan is to take some math courses and in 4 years ask to transfer to pilot. Maybe you'll be my back seat driver some day.... tho I do plan on trying to get into 427 squadron for tactical helicopters.


----------



## Eatmytwins

Not a bad plan! I qualified for pilot as well, but the offer for ACSO came first and I took it. Might look into transferring as well, but for now I'm super excited to be an ACSO.


----------



## gazorpazorpfield

FB Group for BMOQ Sep 2018. Join up guys!


----------



## Foxheadcnda

LegioXEquestris said:
			
		

> Congrats.  ;D
> 
> And here I am waiting to go to BMOQ in late Jan 2019 after having been selected in mid-June. Wish I could have used your ride, lol.




What trade are you in?


----------



## mariomike

Foxheadcnda said:
			
		

> What trade are you in?



Selected (Infantry): Mid-June 2018
https://milnet.ca/forums/threads/13064/post-1539305.html#msg1539305


----------



## LegioXEquestris

Foxheadcnda said:
			
		

> What trade are you in?



Yep, Infantry DEO here. It is on my signature, but I realise that on some mobile platforms the user signatures are not displayed, so probably should have clarified my trade in the earlier post.


----------



## Carf

I didn't think I'd be starting BMOQ this year, but I'll be at the Sep 10 course. See some of y'all there.


----------



## eptam

Add 1 more to the list. Slow start. Fast finish.

Recruiting Center: CFRC Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer
Entry Plan: DEO
Trade Choice 1: Pilot
Trade Choice 2: AERE
Trade Choice 3: ACSO
Application Date: January 2016
First Contact: January 2016
CFAT Completed: March 2016
ASC: June 2016
Medical: October 2016
Interview: October 2016
Medical Declination: December 2016
Medical Appeal: August 2017
Aircrew Medical: March 2018
Position Offered: August 29, 2018 (Pilot)
Enrollment: September 6, 2018
BMOQ: September 10, 2018


----------



## Schwartzie55

Great speech, see link below regarding ROTP-RMC and FYOP 2018 for class of 2022! http://everitas.rmcclub.ca/college-brass-meets-up-with-new-arrivals-work-in-progress/


----------



## Roger123

Add another one to September 10 BMOQ! Mini Vacation then BMOQ!


----------



## LivingTheDream

Congrats to all new Reg. Forces members who got their offers recently and will be attending the BMOQ starting Sept. 10th, especially those folks who waited for a long time! It definitely shows commitment and the seriousness of one's intentions to join the military. It will be my pleasure to meet you all there at St. Jean. I got my offer at the end of this August, after just over three years of being in the process. Needless to say, I am very excited about the challenge and look forward to meeting fellow cadets and the staff at the School.


----------



## LegioXEquestris

Living the Dream said:
			
		

> Congrats to all new Reg. Forces members who got their offers recently and will be attending the BMOQ starting Sept. 10th, especially those folks who waited for a long time! It definitely shows commitment and the seriousness of one's intentions to join the military. It will be my pleasure to meet you all there at St. Jean. I got my offer at the end of this August, after just over three years of being in the process. Needless to say, I am very excited about the challenge and look forward to meeting fellow cadets and the staff at the School.



Congrats. I guess you are now, finally, living the dream.  8)


----------



## LivingTheDream

LegioXEquestris said:
			
		

> Congrats. I guess you are now, finally, living the dream.  8)



Thank you  And totally  It a great feeling to finally be where I always wanted to be, after all these detours in life


----------



## LegioXEquestris

Living the Dream said:
			
		

> Thank you  And totally  It a great feeling to finally be where I always wanted to be, after all these detours in life



You and me both. Best of luck!


----------

